# Black Ear Wax



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi !

Jackson, my little one, has been getting a lot of black ear wax in both ears. He doens not seemed disturbed by it. I cleaned it out once with some cleaning solutions that I got from the vet for my other Hav- One solution loosens the dirt and wax which you put into the ear and rub the ear for a minute, and the second solution flushes the wax so that you can take a cotton swab and try to remove it from the ear. But the wax is back, and it seems that there is more this time. 
Any suggestions as to what this is? It does not have that very strong odor that usually indicates an infection. Or do I just bite the bullet and take him to the vet? BTW, he also has weepy tear stained eyes- which started me thinking about the skin disorder that has been discussed on another thread on the forum.


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

Lynn,

I would say it is either yeast or mites. It could be either one, and the way to tell is to have a vet swab it and look at it under a microscope. Then they will give you an appropriate solution to use.

So, yes, I say bite the bullet and let them confirm what it is for sure. It *could* be caused from a food allergy - which might also explain the weepy eyes. 

Lynn


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

I knew that was the right thing to do...but needed the kick in the butt!:boink:
I have a "traditional" type vet, so I will be curious as to what he does and whether he will even know about the other skin disorder- cant remember the name at the moment, but there is a wonderful study being done that is described on another thread in this forum.
Thank you for your reply. I will get him in on Monday!
Lynn


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Tess gets build up in one of her ears that looks like black wax as a result of her allergies (environmental, not food). Tess' never has a smell or any other symptoms. The only way I can determine if it's just dirt or an infection is by having the vet test it. One of the problems with Tess is even when it's just dirt/gunk build up, I'm never able to get it out completely and it can create a plug so that the vet has to flush the ear. You might just want to "bite the bullet" and take Jackson to the vet to have it checked out.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

luchetel said:


> I knew that was the right thing to do...but needed the kick in the butt!:boink:
> I have a "traditional" type vet, so I will be curious as to what he does and whether he will even know about the other skin disorder- cant remember the name at the moment, but there is a wonderful study being done that is described on another thread in this forum.
> Thank you for your reply. I will get him in on Monday!
> Lynn


It's the SA study. Don't flip out over an ear problem and connect it with SA at this point. If it really bothers you, ask the breeder if there is SA in their lines. Many dogs with floppy ears will get yucky ears.....just comes with the territory as you have a warm and moist atmosphere instead of an ear that sticks up and gets good airflow. Hope that helps calm you down


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I have been through this with my havanese Preston and my lab Axl. Both had to be taken off food with chicken and put on lamb. I had trouble getting rid of it with my lab and used blue power solution http://www.ridgewoodpoodles.com/blue_power_ear_treatment.htm. I would go to the vet first to find out if it is mites or yeast. Yeast is usually caused by a food allergy. My lab was 11 before having problems. The yeast will have a smell to the ears.


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

ok. i took both boys to the vet. You were right, it was a good thing to go. Jackson had a double ear infection that took them 15 minutes to clean out! I have drops to put in daily for 10 days. And as it turned out, Parker had an eye infection! He got drops as well, and the vet suggested warm compresses for his eye. I am so glad that I went ! Thanks for the support. I love this forum!


----------

